# Shiro Kamo Aogami 2 Bunka 175mm Arrived Today!



## pozz85 (May 8, 2015)

New Toy :lol2:

http://imgur.com/a/00xzR


----------



## CutFingers (May 10, 2015)

How much did that set you back? I've always wanted to have that style knife.


----------



## shownomarci (Aug 31, 2015)

Nifty little knife.


----------

